# Help me FreeBSD pkg install postfix?



## zigine (Sep 28, 2014)

Help me .
FreeBSD `pkg install postfix`?
When installing support for how to configure MySQL Options?


----------



## youngunix (Sep 28, 2014)

To install it using pkg you could also use `pkg install mail/postfix`. I don't quite understand the "configure databases/mysql56-server options" but you can install mail/postfix using ports `cd /usr/ports/mail/postfix && make config install clean`. The (`make config` allows to select/deselect available options for any port.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 29, 2014)

Support for MySQL is turned off by default:

```
MYSQL=off: MySQL maps (uses WITH_MYSQL_VER)
```
So you're going to have to build from ports if you need it.


----------

